
Ask HN: I signed a 12-month contract. Can I quit? - throwawayfrlnc
I signed a 12-month contract to develop software for a startup. While there is a termination clause that allows the client to terminate, the contract says nothing about <i>me</i> being able to terminate. I am 2 months into the contract, and while I am not pleased with the work environment for multiple reasons that I won&#x27;t get into, I feel confident that the client is not breaching any part of the contract.<p>Can I quit without being liable for damages, like I would if this were a full-time job, or am I obligated to finish out the contract? I will talk to a lawyer, but first I&#x27;d like to understand my options a little bit more.<p>Note: this is all within the US. CA specifically.
======
icedchai
Fortunately slavery isn't legal. Just tell them you're not going to be able to
complete the work due to personal reasons. If they press you, just tell them
everything about the work environment and leave it at that. It's easier for
them to find someone else than sue for damages.

------
rvz
That's probably illegal and also illegal for them to cancel your contract
after signing it anyway.

It's best to talk to a lawyer instead of asking on this orange site for
advice.

~~~
JohnFen
> It's best to talk to a lawyer instead of asking on this orange site for
> advice.

Seconded. And talk to a lawyer with experience regarding this sort of
contract. These things can be tricky sometimes.

